# Violence and looting in Hackney



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Things are getting prickly in Hackney - check out the BBC News channel: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10318089


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

JD Sports being looted right now, stones thrown, police cars attacked.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

The crowds seem to be growing already, looks like it will kick off properly later on tonight


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Emptying out an articulated lorry full of wood now, so a fire's got to be coming up - and there's a bus right next to it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Holy shit. Look at that.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

There's hardly any people there - why are the cops just watching them?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Some fucking twat is trying to smash up a bus now.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

I am surprised that the Police are not letting the buses through and keeping the area clear of other traffic.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Woooargh! Here come the cops!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Emptying out an articulated lorry full of wood now, so a fire's got to be coming up - and there's a bus right next to it.


 

Can't see fucking BBC news. Bloody bloody work


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

It's going to be a lively night in Hackney tonight methinks.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Other than a few people standing around pointing mobiles at something I have no idea what's going on.

police just charged into some building.


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2011)

JD Sports seems to be the shop of choice for looters.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

wish I had sound


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Other than a few people standing around pointing mobiles at something I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> police just charged into some building.


It is being shown Live on BCC 24


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Geri said:


> JD Sports seems to be the shop of choice for looters.


Some looter was reported as running off with "an armful of track suits."


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Some looter was reported as running off with "an armful of track suits."


 
Scousers.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

What's Hackney like? There seem to be a lot of people with cameras taking photos like you get on 'normal' protests, rather than what I've seen the previous few nights. Is this likely to have a more political motivation in Hackney than in the other areas of London?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

I do need a new laptop...


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> What's Hackney like? There seem to be a lot of people with cameras taking photos like you get on 'normal' protests, rather than what I've seen the previous few nights. Is this likely to have a more political motivation in Hackney than in the other areas of London?



I would personally say no to that question, just because I don't think this has been done for political reasons in ANYWAY, just people in Hackney do love to take pictures.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Crowd starting to gather.  It looks like a bunch of onlookers and a line of police


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

Gonna be a long night.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 8, 2011)

Doctor friend in Finsbury Park says it's starting to kick off at the end of his road near his practice. Fucking hell.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 8, 2011)

Why Hackney? Why Footlocker when they can do Sloane Square?
Kids these days...


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> Is this likely to have a more political motivation in Hackney than in the other areas of London?


It's all about the acquisition of free track suits.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Just popped out for a cigarette and I could see the BBC and Sky helicopters over Hackney from here at Butlers Wharf




Media helicopters over Hackney by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

Why the BBC reporter has referred to these people as "protestors" several times is beyond me?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

Did anyone here have 'community leaders' when they were growing up looking after them?!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Clapton is quiet at the mo, a few sirens I guess are heading over to Mare St, a few shops in Stoke Newington had been closed down early - couldn't get my cigs   I asked why he was closed - he just said 'the riots' . Mare Street is maybe a mile and a half away from here, no idea if they will spread over here - no shops worth looting in Clapton anyway.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2011)

News studio anchors are useless in situations like this, getting the wrong end of the stick, trying too hard to tie words of witnesses with the live images.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> Did anyone here have 'community leaders' when they were growing up looking after them?!


no, I have no idea who the Hackney Community leaders are either.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

I might be mistaken, but when it says community leaders, surely it just mean figures in the community who do a lot of work for the community by working with them and helping out within the community to a fairly high degree?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> I might be mistaken, but when it says community leaders, surely it just mean figures in the community who do a lot of work for the community by working with them and helping out within the community to a fairly high degree?




Generally it means loud-mouthed self-appointed busy-bodies.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> I might be mistaken, but when it says community leaders, surely it just mean figures in the community who do a lot of work for the community by working with them and helping out within the community to a fairly high degree?


I know what the term means, what I'm asking is do they have the kind of power/influence the police/council/government seem to think they have?

I don't know about how things are done in London, but if I think of estates in the north then I can't think of who these 'community leaders' are who people will listen to? If they had that much influence then there wouldn't be as many people committing crime at all, let a lone rioting. I think the people with the most amount of influence are the top gangsters themselves!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Generally it means loud-mouthed self-appointed busy-bodies.


Title collectors?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

So now its North, East and South London?

Jesus, hope it don't kick off down the country club!


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no, I have no idea who the Hackney Community leaders are either.


unfortunately, in Hackney, it often means church leaders, especially of the churches used by the black population. Also, I suppose, councillors, although Jules Pipe is a fuckwit who is held in universal contempt. Prob is, I know of no Hackney's equivalent to Haringey's HSG


----------



## rover07 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like the police are setting up their lines outside Hackney Empire for tonights battle.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 8, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Looks like the police are setting up their lines outside Hackney Empire for tonights battle.



I will not be amused if the Empire goes up in smoke.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2011)

The question now is whether this will be confined to being a London ting, so to speak.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> I might be mistaken, but when it says community leaders, surely it just mean figures in the community who do a lot of work for the community by working with them and helping out within the community to a fairly high degree?



You would be right...they are usually people who are active in the 'community', run projects etc....they are often called upon to make statements and then patronised by the press by being called 'leaders'.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

Diamond said:


> The question now is whether this will be confined to being a London ting, so to speak.


Been wondering about that too. Whether these riots are copy cat opportunist violence or the result of decades of economic neglect, the same factors will be present in every area of the country...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I will not be amused if the Empire goes up in smoke.


hopefully that won't happen!


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2011)

According to Sky News ticker, it's kicking off in Lewisham too!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

If the Empire went down that would be a huge blow, surely people would realise how much of an important building that is and not be mindless, and just leave it alone.

Go burn a bin if needs be.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2011)

Even if 'community leaders' have little influence over the people on the streets right now, it still makes sense to talk to them. To stop things escalating, need to make sure you don't end up with a whole load more people deciding to take to the streets, which means being seen to be listening to peoples concerns, giving them other channels to air their grievances etc. This doesn't stop those who are beyond the reach of 'community leaders' but it still has to be done.

Not being a member of any of those communities, I cannot comment on whether there are real, effective 'community leaders' or not. And viewed from a great distance via dodgy media, these particular events do not seem to have quite the same feel or substance to them as the riots of decades past, even though there are some similarities when it comes to the underlying causes. But its probably way too early to be forming these opinions, I should wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> If the Empire went down that would be a huge blow, surely people would realise how much of an important building that is and not be mindless, and just leave it alone.
> 
> Go burn a bin if needs be.



I agree totally, worked there for many years and the Pepys.

The issue however is that since pushing the Muldoons out as directors and their long standing grass roots staff, the new MD has slowly stopped booking certain shows which she has referred to as 'Desmond's shows'. I kid you not.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

It's telling that they speak of and call on 'community leaders', but the word 'parents' is noticeably absent.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

elbows said:


> I should wait and see how things pan out.


Sounds like a sensible plan. Just hope something good comes out of it and the powers that be sit up and take notice, because whether these are just criminals intent on looting and smashing things up, or if it is something political, it all comes back to economics and the situation these people find themselves in. I don't think it's anything to do with the police either - that's just another symptom - poor people commit crime, police tackle crime, therefore police are going to come into conflict with poor people - all comes back to the person's economic situation...


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> It's telling that they speak of and call on 'community leaders', but the word 'parents' is noticeably absent.



I always find that there's an ethnic dimension to that phrase. For instance, the media tend to think of the Board of Deputies of British Jews as "community leaders". It's all balls of course.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2011)

All this talk of community leaders contrasts starkly with the riots themselves which have this bizarre contradictory impression of being spontaneous, organised and decentralised.

The other thing that strikes me about what has happened so far is the sense that there's no real list of demands. People are talking in very general terms about the cuts starting to bite and general distrust between the younger generations and the police but that whole discussion seems strangely dislocated in the context of the opportunism and sense of revelry that is the hallmark of what has gone on so far.

The riots appear to be spreading because a significant proportion of London's population seem to enjoy them.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

car on fire in hackney


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> It's telling that they speak of and call on 'community leaders', but the word 'parents' is noticeably absent.



Part of the reason for that may be that they are responding to these events using the script of the past, where community relations with the police were central to the trouble. Clearly thats a factor this time, but it may be more complex than that, and in any case one thing they tend to take seriously, whether they are the police, government or media, is not saying something that makes the situation loads worse. e.g. Cameron repeating his complaint from earlier in the year about absentee fathers may be considered a mistake if he did it now, although the issues can be raised in the fullness of time. For now its safer to fall back on the well-trodden 'community leader' stuff, and let them talk about their own communities, rather than put your foot in it.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Fuck this - police need to get a grip now:

[1] Dogs
[2] Horses
[3] Water cannon
[4] Rubber bullets

In that order


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

> *"'When you cut facilities, slash jobs, abuse power, discriminate, drive people into deeper poverty and shoot people dead whilst refusing to provide answers or justice, the people will rise up and express their anger and frustration if you refuse to hear their cries. A riot is the language of the unheard." Martin Luther King.*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> *I always find that there's an ethnic dimension to that phrase.* For instance, the media tend to think of the Board of Deputies of British Jews as "community leaders". It's all balls of course.



Of course there is! When English football fans have rioted how many times did anyone interview a so called community leader? For me it's just another sign that certain groups are still not accepted as indigenous, probablt never will be.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> I always find that there's an ethnic dimension to that phrase. For instance, the media tend to think of the Board of Deputies of British Jews as "community leaders". It's all balls of course.


That's a good point, liasion with 'community leaders' is often trotted out when the EDL turn up in a town when they want to persuade the Muslim youth not to turn out, yet you don't really here about it to persuade the white youth turning out to support the EDL...


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Fuck this - police need to get a grip now:
> 
> [1] Dogs
> [2] Horses
> ...



I don't think there are any water cannon available on the British mainland, the only ones available are in Northern Ireland.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Fuck this - police need to get a grip now:
> 
> [1] Dogs
> [2] Horses
> ...



Maybe when they are done with that, they can taser you in the nuts for good measure, just to be on the safe side like.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> It's telling that they speak of and call on 'community leaders', but the word 'parents' is noticeably absent.


Around my estate, there would have been kids bringing back large flatscreen TVs and armfuls of new clothes and trainers into their homes last night.

You might think that their parent(s) would be obliged to enquire as to their provenance and perhaps make them take the stuff back once they find it's been nicked.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2011)

fuck me what's the betting this will become the Chancellors next excuse for shit economic figures

... snow ... Royal wedding... Tottenham riots


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2011)

What are the chances of Liverpool and Bristol kicking off?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Fuck this - police need to get a grip now:
> 
> [1] Dogs
> [2] Horses
> ...



I thought a bit like that until I thought about it more, if they were to go that far in Hackney now, surely the situation would escalate to a much more dangerous situation?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

I've just been awarded an U75 trophy thanks to this thread


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like a horse truck has arrived in Hackney.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

A Hackney carriage?


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> What are the chances of Liverpool and Bristol kicking off?


It's just a matter of time before it spreads outside London, surely. I'd imagine the likes of Croydon and Luton being likely candidates...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

Rubber bullets might see them matched with real ones in the opposite direction.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

T & P said:


> It's just a matter of time before it spreads outside London, surely. I'd imagine the likes of Croydon and Luton being likely candidates...


Yep whatever anyone decides is the cause of these riots, those issues are present in every town in the country...


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> I thought a bit like that until I thought about it more, if they were to go that far in Hackney now, surely the situation would escalate to a much more dangerous situation?



Water cannons with an indelible dye - then arrest them and hand out VERY long sentence. Stamp on this shit or it'll come and visit you. Fuck em.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> That's a good point, liasion with 'community leaders' is often trotted out when the EDL turn up in a town when they want to persuade the Muslim youth not to turn out, yet you don't really here about it to persuade the white youth turning out to support the EDL...



I havent formally studied the origins of the term 'community leaders', but generally I expect it has been most used in the UK used in the context of communities that originally formed due to immigration. And perhaps occasionally in very deprived white areas. There are plenty of other 'community leaders' that cater to all the other sorts of communities that exist, including ones that run the annual village fete and write articles in jam weekly, but there is deemed no need to use that label. Perhaps the unpleasant subtext is 'their community, which is separate, disconnected, alien, unreachable by our traditional figures of respect and authority.'


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Rubber bullets might see them matched with real ones in the opposite direction.



Good - let's have the wannabe gangsters out in the open. The more that are taken out by the police, by any means necessary, the better. Stamp out these gangs or, before you know it, they'll be in charge. Then see how bad things get.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Bethnal Green Rd Tesco shutting now...

See my Facebook for HILARIOUS pic


----------



## rover07 (Aug 8, 2011)

elbows said:


> Maybe when they are done with that, they can taser you in the nuts for good measure, just to be on the safe side like.



Then shoot them ...oh wait they've already done that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

I only lament that the rioters have not taken their wrath to Westminster....mashing up our local areas will only affect us all more...


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I will not be amused if the Empire goes up in smoke.


That's probably why they are lined up there....trying to protect the important stuff. It's not like they can protect everything is it?


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2011)

Diamond said:


> The riots appear to be spreading because a significant proportion of London's population seem to enjoy them.



I see little evidence that its a significant proportion at this stage.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mooning now


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> You might think that their parent(s) would be obliged to enquire as to their provenance and perhaps make them take the stuff back once they find it's been nicked.



I dare say their parents are the reason they have turned out the way they have. If I'd have arrived home with something like that, I would have had my arse tanned.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 8, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> What are the chances of Liverpool and Bristol kicking off?



Bristol kicked off first as always.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

Am I being naive or something.

I understand if police were to be overly aggressive things will escalate, but these little runts are setting fire to cars, chucking things, setting fire to bins but no police force is being used, just a presence?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Am I being naive or something.
> 
> I understand if police were to be overly aggressive things will escalate, but these little runts are setting fire to cars, chucking things, setting fire to bins but no police force is being used, just a presence?


They'll all be on film and get lifted later on in the week when their faces have been spread across all newspapers and all the other locals out with em who have a grudge to bear grass em up!


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Stamp out these gangs or, before you know it, they'll be in charge. Then see how bad things get.









My 2000th post!


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> My 2000th post!



Fair play to you - amusing response that made me chuckle!


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 8, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> That's probably why they are lined up there....trying to protect the important stuff. It's not like they can protect everything is it?



Most probably that. But..they maybe trying to bait the youngsters into making it a target.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

In fact, I think it's so hilaire I'll post it here.






At Bethnal Green stn - can see helicopters and a ton of pandas stuck n traffic.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

horses shown getting ready on Sky


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Fuck this - police need to get a grip now:
> 
> [1] Dogs
> [2] Horses
> ...


I'm only surprised that you haven't demanded tanks be sent in.


----------



## Garek (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Around my estate, there would have been kids bringing back large flatscreen TVs and armfuls of new clothes and trainers into their homes last night.
> 
> You might think that their parent(s) would be obliged to enquire as to their provenance and perhaps make them take the stuff back once they find it's been nicked.



Are you mental? Taking it back might lead to them getting nicked ffs. Best just to be happy with the new tele and stay schtum.


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 8, 2011)

I just saw Carhartt store get looted followed by car getting torched, pawn shop, jewelers and texaco getting hit.  Mob was heading to Bethnal Green.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Water cannons with an indelible dye - then arrest them and hand out VERY long sentence. Stamp on this shit or it'll come and visit you. Fuck em.


And how the fuck are they going to spray thousands of gallons of dyed water without contaminating every single person in the area?  You fucking gobshite.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2011)

A Facebook 'friend' is demanding  that the army be sent in.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I'm only surprised that you haven't demanded tanks be sent in.



Even I wouldn't advocate the deployment of heavy armour!


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Fair play to you - amusing response that made me chuckle!



The irony is that these are another group of young men with reputations for destruction and vandalism and now the political leaders of the rioters. No wonder they haven't come back from their hols, they totally understand that wrecking shit with your homies is a great laugh and are probably confused about what the fuss is all about!


----------



## miss.w (Aug 8, 2011)

I cant believe whats happening. I get the feeling that Hackney is going to be badly hit.

Police dont seem to hold a strong line, so theyre not in control.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Even I wouldn't advocate the deployment of heavy armour!


Nice to know what you think is unreasonable.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> My 2000th post!



The untouchables.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 8, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> The issue however is that since pushing the Muldoons out as directors and their long standing grass roots staff, the new MD has slowly stopped booking certain shows which she has referred to as 'Desmond's shows'. I kid you not.


Is that true? if so, I am SPEECHLESS


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Is that true? if so, I am SPEECHLESS


I would not lie about this. I know the Muldoons well. I know many from the HE, many were pushed out, sacked and fucked over.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Than


Deareg said:


> And how the fuck are they going to spray thousands of gallons of dyed water without contaminating every single person in the area? You fucking gobshite.



Thank you for your polite reply.


----------



## miss.w (Aug 8, 2011)

bus set on fire in Peckham


----------



## Sue (Aug 8, 2011)

Guessing it's nearly all over for the moment -- helicopters have gone for the first time since about 1pm.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I would not lie about this. I know the Muldoons well. I know many from the HE, many were pushed out, sacked and fucked over.


So do I. I used to work at the Empire in the 80's. I was at the public meeting a couple of years ago.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Good - let's have the wannabe gangsters out in the open. The more that are taken out by the police, by any means necessary, the better. Stamp out these gangs or, before you know it, they'll be in charge. Then see how bad things get.


fucking idiot.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Good - let's have the wannabe gangsters out in the open. The more that are taken out by the police, by any means necessary, the better. Stamp out these gangs or, before you know it, they'll be in charge. Then see how bad things get.


You really haven't got a f-ing clue, have you? 
Thank fuck you're not in charge in the inner cities


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

discokermit said:


> fucking idiot.


Careful or he will accuse you of being rude to him.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

Lewisham looking to get a bit more tasty.

Hearing about riots not to far from me now, but sure its just speculation.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Lewisham looking to get a bit more tasty.
> 
> Hearing about riots not to far from me now, but sure its just speculation.


On BBc now.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 8, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> A Facebook 'friend' is demanding that the army be sent in.



Tbf where as the attacks on different fronts has proved tactically astute, these kids could do with some help with their camouflage. I think backed up the Paras they could take the whole city.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

Car and bins burning in Lewisham.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> You really haven't got a f-ing clue, have you?
> Thank fuck you're not in charge in the inner cities



I really couldn't care less about them or your face-palm. The main reason I left London was to get away from this garbage. You're welcome to it. I just hope they don't burn you out of house and home.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

just been out to the shops, a lot have closed down for the evening, buses were stopping at the Lea Bridge Road roundabout, not heading down Lower Clapton Rd towards Mare St - a lot of pissed off people walking about - mostly pissed off because they couldn't their buses home.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Careful or he will accuse you of being rude to him.



What a comedian you are.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> I really couldn't care less about them or your face-palm. The main reason I left London was to get away from this garbage. You're welcome to it. I just hope they don't burn you out of house and home.


Wish some fucker would burn your computer.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> What a comedian you are.


What make you think I am joking?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 8, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I would not lie about this. I know the Muldoons well. I know many from the HE, many were pushed out, sacked and fucked over.


Rutita, please don't get me wrong: I would NEVER accuse you of being a liar. I am just so speechless at the self-defeating idiocy of that. gid, what a tragedy for the great old empire


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> I really couldn't care less about them or your face-palm. The main reason I left London was to get away from this garbage.



Well don't come back soon, thank you!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Saw 3 helicopters over Hackney - I'm guessing maybe Sky, BBC, and the Police?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Tbf where as the attacks on different fronts has proved tactically astute, these kids could do with some help with their camouflage. I think backed up the Paras they could take the whole city.


They were taking bits of wood from a lorry in Hackney. I thought they were going to build barricades. They chucked them at the cops instead.


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> And how the fuck are they going to spray thousands of gallons of dyed water without contaminating every single person in the area? You fucking gobshite.



Marking everyone in the area with indelible dye would be the precise point of the exercise IF it is ever done.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Wish some fucker would burn your computer.


Well done you - a creative genuis of unbounded wit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Rutita, please don't get me wrong: I would NEVER accuse you of being a liar. I am just so speechless at the self-defeating idiocy of that. gid, what a tragedy for the great old empire



Nah, I didn't feel accused, no drama. I was just making sure you understood I was not lying.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 8, 2011)

The BBC are acting as the Government PR machine. Lovely.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 8, 2011)

Police has forced (advised...?) shops to close up early in Barking.   Cops all over the stn area.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> Marking everyone in the area with indelible dye would be the precise point of the exercise IF it is ever done.


Even the bystanders and passers-by?


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Well done you - a creative genuis of unbounded wit.


Again you think I am joking?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Again you think I am joking?


Well - that's told me. I'll be sure to let you know if your wish has been granted although, if my computer's been burnt, it might be a bit difficult.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> Well - that's told me. I'll be sure to let you know if your wish has been granted although, if my computer's been burnt, it might be a bit difficult.


Talking of witty responses,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Why don't you give it a try?


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Saw 3 helicopters over Hackney - I'm guessing maybe Sky, BBC, and the Police?



BBC one moved to Lewisham about 15 mins ago.


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Even the bystanders and passers-by?



The police thinking would be if things had deteriated to the point of needing water cannon what bystanders and passers by.
(Personally if I ever see any blue flashing lights and police on the streets in numbers I get out of the area as fast as I can, especially in a foreign country.)


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> The police thinking would be if things had deteriated to the point of needing water cannon what bystanders and passers by.
> (Personally if I ever see any blue flashing lights and police on the streets in numbers I get out of the area as fast as I can, especially in a foreign country.)


But not everyone is like you, i have stood by and watched rioting many a time and just a couple of weeks ago got soaked along with numerous others by a water cannon in Belfast.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Talking of witty responses, Why don't you give it a try?



If you want an example of a witty and clever response to something I've posted, do have a look at Black Arab's post number 84. He managed to make a valid point without calling me a "fucking gobshite".


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> If you want an example of a witty and clever response to something I've posted, do have a look at Black Arab's post number 84. He managed to make a valid point without calling me a "fucking gobshite".


But after reading your posts on this thread I do think you are a fucking gobshite, What more can I say?


----------



## Tooter (Aug 8, 2011)

For gods sake you two...people dont want to read you petty one upmanship....shut up you are diluting the thread.


----------



## past caring (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> If you want an example of a witty and clever response to something I've posted, do have a look at Black Arab's post number 84. He managed to make a valid point without calling me a "fucking gobshite".



True. But it would have been a better post if he had. Water cannon and rubber bullets - you fucking clown. Away back to wanking over the latest Soldier of Fortune issue.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> But after reading your posts on this thread I do think you are a fucking gobshite, What more can I say?



I suppose you'll be challenging me to fight next.


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> But not everyone is like you, i have stood by and watched rioting many a time and just a couple of weeks ago got soaked along with numerous others by a water cannon in Belfast.



I was commenting on police thinking, no suggesting that the thinking was right. Practically every police force in Britain has been trained for "expected civil unrest" over the past couples of years at the
Fire Service College
London Road, Moreton-in-Marsh
Gloucestershire GL56 0RH

Just what training they have been getting there I have no idea. But it is out of the way of prying eyes.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> I suppose you'll be challenging me to fight next.


Now you are just being silly.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 8, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> I was commenting on police thinking, no suggesting that the thinking was right. Practically every police force in Britain has been trained for "expected civil unrest" over the past couples of years at the
> Fire Service College
> London Road, Moreton-in-Marsh
> Gloucestershire GL56 0RH
> ...


I have seen water cannons used a few times and deliberately or not they are completely indiscriminate, you can be standing well back from the rioting and any breeze even will carry spray onto anyone standing watching, I along with probably hundreds of others were soaked while watching rioting in Ardoyne recently.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 8, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> I was commenting on police thinking, no suggesting that the thinking was right. Practically every police force in Britain has been trained for "expected civil unrest" over the past couples of years at the
> Fire Service College
> London Road, Moreton-in-Marsh
> Gloucestershire GL56 0RH
> ...



Standard training, happens all the time.


----------



## Sue (Aug 8, 2011)

Just been out. All calm at the town hall, though lots of mounted police. Seems to have moved down towards junction with Well St though not much is happening there apart from lots of police who're lifting a few people.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 8, 2011)

Umm...any of you lot own a black car in Hackney?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

> PaulLewis​
> I'm temporarily pulling out of Penbury Estate. People getting badly injured. #Hackney​


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 8, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Standard training, happens all the time.


 
It didn't until about two years ago. Just what do rural area plod need with counter insurgency training at the National Firebrigade college.


----------



## miss.w (Aug 8, 2011)

someone has to use the fire service college, most fire services use local training centres.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

After a long long long hiatus, I had to get back on (the rather disturbingly new-looking) Urban75 to get some UK political savagery.
So, uhh, inappropriately I say "Hi!" and, zOMFG, what's going on??


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

just been on the Upper Clapton Rd, gang of youths gathered (about 50 of them)  at the junction with Northwold Rd - all the shops are closing down for the night - although the Crooked Billet is still open


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2011)

still, if you want a chuckle then this item from Nick Cohen that was published on Sunday wins the award for "Most ill-timed article of the year"



> No riots here. Just quiet, ever-deeper misery



http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/aug/07/nick-cohen-recession-misery


----------



## telbert (Aug 8, 2011)

DarthSydodyas said:


> Police has forced (advised...?) shops to close up early in Barking. Cops all over the stn area.


Ditto the small parade of shops at The Robin Hood


----------



## discokermit (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> The main reason I left London was to get away from this garbage.


what a cunt.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 8, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Nah, I didn't feel accused, no drama. I was just making sure you understood I was not lying.


good show - and for god's sake you and marty stay safe (and, obviously, all other hackney posters too)


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 8, 2011)

happie chappie said:


> I really couldn't care less about them or your face-palm. The main reason I left London was to get away from this garbage. You're welcome to it. I just hope they don't burn you out of house and home.


tbh, I'm glad you are (I hope) a long way away from the city I love, as we really don't need any more people with your contempt for our youth and generally loathesome attitude


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2011)

this is bethnal green road:


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 8, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> this is bethnal green road:



Blimey Bethnal Green could be interesting.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 8, 2011)

Erk! I went to get Ms. Fire from the tube not half an hour ago. It was starting to look a bit lively then.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Is this the wrong place to say that the looting makes me sad? I am massively in favour of protest, but many elements of the current festival of flambéeing appear to be very-much concerned with (financial) self-enrichment, which I can't really get behind, since it is essentially captialism.

Oh how I missed Urban. Bunfights do so break up the tedium of serious discussion.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell. I left London this morning, now I'm impotently very worried about loved ones, East and South-East. Nyeurghh.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2011)

what's there to worried about? ordinary people seem to be perfectly safe - every time there's a disturbance hundreds stand around watching. Brick throwing has become the new London spectators sport


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> what's there to worried about? ordinary people seem to be perfectly safe - every time there's a disturbance hundreds stand around watching. Brick throwing has become the new London spectators sport



If you ignore the housing being burnt out, buses attacked, etc.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> good show - and for god's sake you and marty stay safe (and, obviously, all other hackney posters too)



Cool!

Currently directing friends by phone around conflict spots...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

> PaulLewis
> 
> Two fortified police vans have fled #Hackney #Pembury


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> what's there to worried about? ordinary people seem to be perfectly safe - every time there's a disturbance hundreds stand around watching. Brick throwing has become the new London spectators sport


Mostly, I'm worried about my loved ones cycling into the middle of something inadvertently. I'm also worried aboout basically everyone I know who lives above or adjacent to commercial property, since apparently that's all fair game right now.
What I'm also worried about is that the riolooters aren't trashing any of the following:
Parliament
The stock exchange
The Bank of England
The headquarters of any of the larger banks or insurance companies
basically anyone who's at least a little bit responsible for the misery.


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 8, 2011)

Anybody know if people can get out of the Pembury Estate if they want to? - I kept encountering police cordons.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2011)

police officers getting attacked in /Hackney apparently! 




http://twitter.com/#!/marmite_


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruts, Marty, Paulie - you guys ok?

Marty: I heard Lower Clapton Road had something going down?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/85077224@N00/sets/72157627263192969/

couple of pics from bottom of narroway earlier on. at 4pm, it was a relatively small number of, from what I saw, non local youths, having a row with the cops initially, before moving off in small groups through the church yard and doing some looting and/or bin/car smashing/burning, before moving back into crowds of onlookers. it spread mainly up mare street towards the empire and jd sports was busted, ladbrokes windows busted, the opticians looted and then various pushings and shovings.

given the amount of cops there, i'm surprised that such a relatively small number of people could wreak such devastation. seeing what's going on in croydon makes me thanks my lucky prayers cos there's some serious fires happening there by the look.

as i cycled away, you could see more and more of the local youth coming down to the area and the atmosphere was febrile and frantic (and quite scary tbh).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

stephj said:


> Ruts, Marty, Paulie - you guys ok?
> 
> Marty: I heard Lower Clapton Road had something going down?


yes thanx steph


----------



## N_igma (Aug 8, 2011)

More police should be attacked. Fuck that looting shit.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes thanx steph



So far Strats been quiet other than some minor skirmishes. East Ham getting the shit, although I've heard loads of sirens around here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd be fucking worried if I lived above a shop. You could see that place in Depford going up _live _on the Channel 4 news


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

stephj said:


> Ruts, Marty, Paulie - you guys ok?
> 
> Marty: I heard Lower Clapton Road had something going down?


cheers mate, fine - went for a walk about half an hour ago - all the shops on Upper Clapton Rd seem shut, except for a hairdressers (rioters need to look their best) and the Crooked Billet - legendary geezer pub - nothing much happening around here - al ot of people milling about really - we aren't that far from Mare St/Clarence Rd, etc where it has been kicking off - maybe a mile or so - but so far, hasn't reached us - heard a Electrics shop got looted on Lower Clapton Rd


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2011)

stephj said:


> Ruts, Marty, Paulie - you guys ok?
> 
> Marty: I heard Lower Clapton Road had something going down?



Cool thank you Stephj...more concerned about parents, friends and family on lock down in Hackney Central...Mum has packed a bag and left home, Dad has company, friends and visitors trapped in certain places.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheers mate, fine - went for a walk about half an hour ago - all the shops on Upper Clapton Rd seem shut, except for a hairdressers (rioters need to look their best) and the Crooked Billet - legendary geezer pub - nothing much happening around here - al ot of people milling about really - we aren't that far from Mare St/Clarence Rd, etc where it has been kicking off - maybe a mile or so - but so far, hasn't reached us - heard a Electrics shop got looted on Lower Clapton Rd


yes, harris electric shop apparently, what a fucking liberty, they've been there for years, we got our first bits of white goods there, this is starting to get stupid.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently Whtechapel Rd is going off badly, nothing on fire (yet) but large numbers of crazy kids smashing up everything vitrous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

perplexis said:


> Apparently Whtechapel Rd is going off badly, nothing on fire (yet) but large numbers of crazy kids smashing up everything vitrous.


i can't say i'm surprised, i thought that it might kick off, and its ramadan so many of them will have just fuelled up with food and drink as well (serious response btw)


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i can't say i'm surprised, i thought that it might kick off, and its ramadan so many of them will have just fuelled up with food and drink as well (serious response btw)


Yeah, my other half is just round the corner from there and I am shit worried, but I'm about 1000km away


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

heard a load of Stokie pubs closed , the Butchers, the Three Crowns, the Coach and horses - The Billet remains open for business!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

perplexis said:


> Yeah, my other half is just round the corner from there and I am shit worried, but I'm about 1000km away



I wouldn't be worried unless I lived above a shop. S/he doesn't live above a shop, does /he?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.twitvid.com/4JTZH

saw this on the twitter, black woman attacks the rioters (verbally) in Hackney -


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I wouldn't be worried unless I lived above a shop. S/he doesn't live above a shop, does /he?


Not directly, but still just next-door enough. But not exactly a loot-worthy shop (saris). All quiet on that street for now though. Fingers crossed and being optimistic.


----------



## Stash (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems to have calmed down a bit now; just saw Lower Clapton Rd on BBC and it looked pretty clear. Helicopter still overhead but don't think it's anything like Croydon. Was a bit scary getting Mrs Stash home from the station though. Hope other peeps in Hackney & elsewhere still OK


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

perplexis said:


> Not directly, but still just next-door enough. But not exactly a loot-worthy shop (saris). All quiet on that street for now though. *Fingers crossed and being optimistic*.



Yep, for everyone  I'm just around the corner but far enough off main drag I can just hear sirens, like usual.

Strange times indeed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> heard a load of Stokie pubs closed , the Butchers, the Three Crowns, the Coach and horses - The Billet remains open for business!


shaky stayed open as well


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Stells! How's it your way? Plenty of sirens this way but trouble-wise, seems quiet. Been police presence here though since earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

perplexis said:


> Yeah, my other half is just round the corner from there and I am shit worried, but I'm about 1000km away


sure will be alright, as long as people are indoors. don't worry


----------



## Dowie (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> http://www.twitvid.com/4JTZH
> 
> saw this on the twitter, black woman attacks the rioters (verbally) in Hackney -



She's awesome


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 8, 2011)

One of the things that struck me while I was out and about was how police resources have been deployed.  On the one hand they are running around like headless chickens apparently very stretched and unable to police public order.  On the other hand chain stores along Mare street that had been looted had a significant police presence while the independent Vietnamese Jewelers were left to their own devises.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 8, 2011)

discokermit said:


> what a cunt.



I left London for the same reason - full of wasters


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sure will be alright, as long as people are indoors. don't worry


Yeah, I reckon so. Time for me to stop obsessively refreshing and get some kip.
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> http://www.twitvid.com/4JTZH
> 
> saw this on the twitter, black woman attacks the rioters (verbally) in Hackney -



Some good words there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

stephj said:


> Hello Stells! How's it your way? Plenty of sirens this way but trouble-wise, seems quiet. Been police presence here though since earlier this afternoon.



I was in Bethnal Green Road Tesco and it closed at 6pm "Cuz of the riots and shit!", said the checkout lady with an expansive gesture. I didn't see anything myself but since seen a couple of pics on here posted by Divisive Cotton.

Hope you're well in general  Back for the excitement, I see


----------



## Stash (Aug 8, 2011)

Helicopter now hovering over St Johns Churchyard with spotlight on Narroway. Sky News saying Santander bank smashed up.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

turkish shop keepers and business owners seen off a mob of sixty to a hundred on crossways, down dalston way. stood up and told them to get to fuck, chased out of the area basically.


----------



## rich! (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> heard a load of Stokie pubs closed , the Butchers, the Three Crowns, the Coach and horses - The Billet remains open for business!



we'd just got to the Butchers when Emma told us they had been asked by the police to close. Big windows - an invitation to idiots. I could see the point, but it was still annoying, so we cycled home through strangely empty windy backstreets under a louring sky. Very post-apocalyptic, and Stamford Hill hadn't even been trashed.


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> turkish shop keepers and business owners seen off a mob of sixty to a hundred on crossways, down dalston way. stood up and told them to get to fuck, chased out of the area basically.



"Kingsland Road chaotic as Turkish men attack other, predominantly black, youths with sticks, metal barricades and bricks" - From @PaulLewis, Guardian Journalist who's been covering Hackney / Pembury Estate tonight.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2011)

All these looted and burnt shops could have nasty implications for race relations between different communities. Fair enough with the national chain shops, but when you're talking about local shops in poor areas lots of these will be owned by certain ethnic communities who, like above, could take matters into their own hands to protect their livelihoods...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 8, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> "Kingsland Road chaotic as Turkish men attack other, predominantly black, youths with sticks, metal barricades and bricks" - From @PaulLewis, Guardian Journalist who's been covering Hackney / Pembury Estate tonight.


yes, just been down there, literally hundreds of turkish geezers standing about pointing down towards the junction, where they've just chased the youth. these people have been through a civil war, they're not scared by a load of naughty youth. and their shops and businesses are very close knit. but still good to see.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 8, 2011)

me and the ms. lo siento. moved into hackney, err, a week ago. This is mental.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> me and the ms. lo siento. moved into hackney, err, a week ago. This is mental.


blimey, welcome to Hackney


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, just been down there, literally hundreds of turkish geezers standing about pointing down towards the junction, where they've just chased the youth. these people have been through a civil war, they're not scared by a load of naughty youth. and their shops and businesses are very close knit. but still good to see.


 there were a load of turkish guys outside a shop near clapton station, they didn't have any weapons, but looked like they could get hold of some - luckily they didn't need to


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> blimey, welcome to Hackney


err... thanks, trying to convince the missus that this doesn't happen all the time, she had enough rioting in argentina...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there were a load of turkish guys outside a shop near clapton station, they didn't have any weapons, but looked like they could get hold of some - luckily they didn't need to


i must admit to feeling quite reassured after going out again this evening. very chilled atmosphere down there, considering what's going on more widely.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> I left London for the same reason - full of wasters



Yet rather than move to some great bastion of productivity, you shuffled a few miles further to the east settling where many a well-heeled crook ends up if their situation hasn't dictated that they ought to fuck off to Marbella.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

got a call from a cousin of mine, who is working on a residential development in Dalston, they saw a tesco metro getting looted, they stopped work and secured all their various tools and fucked off home.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, just been down there, literally hundreds of turkish geezers standing about pointing down towards the junction, where they've just chased the youth. these people have been through a civil war, they're not scared by a load of naughty youth. and their shops and businesses are very close knit. but still good to see.



And they/we all have to live together afterwards. This is fucking fucked-up


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 9, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> One of the things that struck me while I was out and about was how police resources have been deployed. On the one hand they are running around like headless chickens apparently very stretched and unable to police public order. On the other hand chain stores along Mare street that had been looted had a significant police presence while the independent Vietnamese Jewelers were left to their own devises.



I've heard a few comments along these lines.

Wouldn't be a huge surprise to find the cops protecting the corporate-owened stuff at the expense of local businesses and homes, but it would be interesting to know if there's any significant evidence of that happening.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I wouldn't be worried unless I lived above a shop. S/he doesn't live above a shop, does /he?



I've just remembered my flat's proximity to Tesco.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I've just remembered my flat's proximity to Tesco.



There are _so many _Tescos about I'm quite sure they won't have time to do them all over 

There's TWO on Bethnal Green Road! TWO!


----------



## scifisam (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> There are _so many _Tescos about I'm quite sure they won't have time to do them all over
> 
> There's TWO on Bethnal Green Road! TWO!



There are at least two on Hackney Rd; they're breeding. Apparently my flat's fine though. I think it'd be more at risk from stray smashes than intentional smashes or burning up due to Tesco's being torched.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

here's some pics from this morning's clear up in Hackney

http://www.flickr.com/photos/85077224@N00/sets/72157627268010147/


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 9, 2011)

They got the dove in broadway market

So there is some good news today


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'


Divisive Cotton said:


> They got the dove in broadway market
> 
> So there is some good news today


I'd have preferred them to have got the Cat and Mutton, awful place - I don't mind the Dove.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 9, 2011)

Just been told that every member of staff working for Hackney Homes has been sent home now. Trouble brewing.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

as they head away from Hackney (well some of them I presume, don't actually live there) I will be heading to Hackney later - hope it doesn't get as bad as last night.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I read in insidehousing today, that Peabody, who manage the Pembury Estate, are considering hiring security for the staff who work on that estate - I'm against that - I know there are health and safety concerns, but how are you going to engage with tenants if you have to walk around the estate with a fucking bouncer ffs - and tenants would justifiably say, well if it isn't safe for your staff, you need to make it safer for us too!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, as with everything, take it with a pinch of salt. According to my colleague the person who called them said it was going to be ten time worse than last night. Probably exaggeration as people love a bit of drama eh?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 9, 2011)

i've was had a fantasy about running down broadway market with a crew smashing windows with baseball bats (true actually)

it looks like somebody has enacted my fantasy last night


----------



## ska invita (Aug 9, 2011)

Guardian reports Lidl Mare St being attacked right now - anyone about?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Guardian reports Lidl Mare St being attacked right now - anyone about?


ffs


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hackney Gazzette reporting on Twitter that Hackney Town Hall evacuated.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 9, 2011)

I expect a lot of places will opt for early closing today.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 9, 2011)

Hackney needed rebuilding anyway - complete and utter dump


----------



## Stash (Aug 9, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Guardian reports Lidl Mare St being attacked right now - anyone about?


There isn't a Lidl on Mare St. There's one on Well St but it's been shut for weeks for refurb. Don't know if it's reopened in the last week or so though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

Dalston on lock down this afternoon, almost all shops shut and shutters pulled down, heavy police presence, very quiet and eerie atmosphere.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Hackney needed rebuilding anyway - complete and utter dump


Off you fuck


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Hackney needed rebuilding anyway - complete and utter dump



I lived in Hackney for a bit and you sir are ill-informed.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I lived in Hackney for a bit and you sir are ill-informed.


my family comes from Hackney - it's a cess pit


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> my family comes from Hackney - it's a cess pit



There's no hate like self-hate.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've lived in Hackney since 1993 - I can confirm that it isn't a cess pit


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> my family comes from Hackney - it's a cess pit


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> There's no hate like self-hate.



it's not self hate - just glad no-one I know lives there anymore.  Got fed up with my aunt trying to defend her business with a large dog against young black kids


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 9, 2011)

All the shops are shut and I still havent got dinner in


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 9, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> All the shops are shut and I still havent got dinner in


----------



## Stash (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> it's not self hate - just glad no-one I know lives there anymore.  Got fed up with my aunt trying to defend her business with a large dog against young black kids


Still, having you for a nephew must have been worse.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> it's not self hate - just glad no-one I know lives there anymore. Got fed up with my aunt trying to defend her business with a large dog against young black kids



I knew it would be the 'blacks'.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Upper Clapton is very peaceful this evening, much lighter atmosphere than there was last night.


----------



## Sue (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'
> 
> I'd have preferred them to have got the Cat and Mutton, awful place - I don't mind the Dove.


Just walked past the Cat and Mutton and was thinking it was a shame its windows were boarded over.


----------



## Stash (Aug 9, 2011)

Spookily quiet down here in Homerton too. Just heard a wood pigeon from down the other end of the street.


----------



## OutSauce (Aug 9, 2011)

Stash said:


> Spookily quiet down here in Homerton too. Just heard a wood pigeon from down the other end of the street.


pretty bloody quiet down here in Bermondsey - shops shuttered and few folks out on the street. slightly surreal that i can hear young kids playing in the park over the road


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 9, 2011)

It is like christmas without the presents.  Unless you have been out looting last night in which case it is just  like christmas.  Unless you got caught, in which case it probably isn't like christmas at all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Has the video of that woman having a go at the looters in Hackney been on here yet?


----------



## OutSauce (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has the video of that woman having a go at the looters in Hackney been on here yet?


haven't seen it posted but did catch it this morning. she raises a good question ' what the fuck are you doing?'


----------



## Lucy Ferguson (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no, I have no idea who the Hackney Community leaders are either.





elbows said:


> Maybe when they are done with that, they can taser you in the nuts for good measure, just to be on the safe side like.


Work for a youth led journo project. Sent 2 young journos onto the streets outside our office in hackney got some awesome comment from an 11 year old - he pretty much agreed with you !!http://bit.ly/pCgh2R


----------



## Lucy Ferguson (Aug 9, 2011)

Comment from young journos - short news article + 2 x audios. http://bit.ly/pCgh2R we're going to try do more of this as we're a youth led social enterprise and i'm worried that this is going to effect all the young people i work with who didn't riot and think the tw*ts that did are a bunch of tools. What's the general feeling on the youth right now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2011)

you should probably go ask some youths


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

Lucy Ferguson - why are you just posting your own tweets?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Lucy Ferguson - why are you just posting your own tweets?


is that against the rules then?

#twitteretiquette


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 9, 2011)

So I'm living in Hackney now. I'd been out on the streets earlier yesterday afternoon, saw the police charge on Mare Street/Morning Lane, and looting out of the side door of the big Tesco on Morning Lane.

One of my housemates was going to check on a friend who lives on the other side of Hackney, and I went back out, to see what was happening, as our internet was down. Just as we were leaving, my housemate said he'd been near Clarence Road earlier and it was all kicking off there, so not to go there. I didn't know where Clarence Road was, so he said up towards Clapton, and I still didn't have a clue...

So that's how I ended up on Clarence Road in the middle of a riot. If he'd said 'Avoid the road that Pogo Cafe's on' I'd have known.  Saw a burned out car and a burning car. Tense stand offs, police charges, then retreats and then they melted away. Then a while later the same thing would happen.

It was all a bit edgy, so I was heading home when, on that bend near the betting shop, some police vans whizzed by and loads of bottles and stones were thrown at them, and someone shouted "Murderers!"... and a beer bottle landed close to my feet and my ankles were sprayed with beer. And the next thing, just as I was trying to get out of Dodge, a woman stopped me just near St John's Church and asked me in an American accent where Pembury Estate was, and I knew where that was, because of the sign at the end of the road. So I pointed towards the bend in the road and said it's just there, turn right... but there was a line of riot cops at the top of Mare Street narrow way... and she looked terrified... so I ended up escorting her up Clarence Road. I asked her where she was going, what address she was looking and she said... *borough House (I've forgotten now) on Pembury Estate, and I didn't have a clue where I was leading her, but I felt I couldn't abandon a foreigner in the middle of what was, effectively, a bloody war zone... and I kept trying to reassure her that things were relatively calm now, because the police had charged earlier, but they'd retreated to the top of Mare Street now... and I said this as we walked amid burning vehicles and lines of riot cops and masked up rioters... asked a load of randoms as well where *borough House on the Pembury Estate was... and I felt really out of place, i.e. I don't have a London accent, I'm obviously not a local... but eventually someone said they thought it was 'Over there', and I eventually found it and delivered the random terrified American tourist, who'd only arrived in the country on Saturday, bless 'er... and fast forward a few days and she's in a war zone...

So then I was going back down towards Clarence Road just as as some police vans came down the side street by Pogo Cafe and the mob started throwing stuff, so the cops turned and retreated, then the mob set fire to a white van that was parked on the side street just opposite Pogo Cafe and then they pushed it into the middle of Clarence Road. So I headed back down Clarence Road away from the van as I was scared the fuel tank might explode...

So then I was offered some looted custard cream biscuits by a guy who was old enough to know better and I declined, thinking wtf, who in their right mind would risk their liberty for the sake of a packet of fucking biscuits? This is insane? And then further along I was passing the convenience store that was being looted and I saw a guy with a floppy fringe and a cotton bag over his shoulder with 'BBC Blast' on it get mugged near the convenience store, it was almost a lynching. He was surrounded and people were shouting at him to delete photos and it looked like he was frantically pressing buttons on an iPhone or something. But then basically, he ended up in a virtual rugby scrum and it looked like he was going to get a good beating. But then someone must have grabbed his phone. Because then an older female local resident intervened and started shouting at the youths to let him go and to give him back his phone and shouting 'This isn't a black on white thing'. I don't think he got his phone back. But he got out of there alive. And without a substantial beating, so far as I could tell.

And just then as I was thinking 'Fuuuuuuuuuck, this is getting a bit too edgy...' so I'm walking briskly down Clarence Road, and some girl in front of me turns to talk to her friend and catches a glimpse of me, just behind and says: "Who you looking at? Whatchoo looking at me like that for?" And I'm reply: "Looking like what? I'm not looking at you like anything, I'm not looking at you" So she repeats it again, very challenging and quite hostile... and then she holds her fist out and I think Fuuuuuuck, I'm going to get surrounded, mugged next... and then she says to me something like: "If you're blessed, spot me" or something like that, I can't quite remember, because it was really fucking weird... and I reply "What?!?!?!? I don't understand". And she says again: "If you're blessed spot me" or something like that, talking like to someone in a remedial class... so I look at her, look at her fist, look at her... I'm thinking WHAT. THE. FUCK... ?!?!?!?!?? And so I make a fist and fist bump the fist she's holding in front of her... then she cackles... and I scarper and think Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! I've just seen someone mugged who basically narrowly avoided a fucking lynching... It was all very mental out there.


----------



## Sue (Aug 9, 2011)

Ouch, very unlucky. Extremely nice of you to look after the American though, especially given the circumstances. Hope things are calmer tonight -- certainly can't hear any sirens/helicopters.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

Blimey, Ann!


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I knew it would be the 'blacks'.



errr well it was.  OK it was white kids if it makes you feel better.  the dog enjoyed biting them anyway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> errr well it was. OK it was white kids if it makes you feel better. the dog enjoyed biting them anyway


why don't you fuck the fuck off you dick?

ann, that sounds quite mad but not unlike how electric and curious these things can become. glad to hear that you're safe and sound, and nuff respect for you for taking care of the yankee tourist


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Blimey Ann, I'm only about an mile and a half from Clarence Road , saw the footage on the telly, didn't go anywhere near there, it was tense enough in Clapton, and nothing happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And just then as I was thinking 'Fuuuuuuu
> 
> uuck, this is getting a bit too edgy...' so I'm walking briskly down Clarence Road, and some girl in front of me turns to talk to her friend and catches a glimpse of me, just behind and says: "Who you looking at? Whatchoo looking at me like that for?" And I'm reply: "Looking like what? I'm not looking at you like anything, I'm not looking at you" So she repeats it again, very challenging and quite hostile... and then she holds her fist out and I think Fuuuuuuck, I'm going to get surrounded, mugged next... and then she says to me something like: "If you're blessed, spot me" or something like that, I can't quite remember, because it was really fucking weird... and I reply "What?!?!?!? I don't understand". And she says again: "If you're blessed spot me" or something like that, talking like to someone in a remedial class... so I look at her, look at her fist, look at her... I'm thinking WHAT. THE. FUCK... ?!?!?!?!?? And so I make a fist and fist bump the fist she's holding in front of her... then she cackles... and I scarper and think Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! I've just seen someone mugged who basically narrowly avoided a fucking lynching... It was all very mental out there.





So have you found out what she meant yet?

There's was a BBC journalist who's just back from the frontline in Libya who was mugged today, but I can't remember where.  Maybe it was him?


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 9, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why don't you fuck the fuck off you dick?
> 
> ann, that sounds quite mad but not unlike how electric and curious these things can become. glad to hear that you're safe and sound, and nuff respect for you for taking care of the yankee tourist



you didnt have to watch and see black kids mugging people in the 80s - thats all a generation of residents of hackney saw.  Dress it up how you like - it's a fact.


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 9, 2011)

A massive convoy of riot cops just passed my flat on the way towards Dalston, with flashing lights but no sirens.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> A massive convoy of riot cops just passed my flat on the way towards Dalston, with flashing lights but no sirens.


 
That's very considerate of them, letting people get to sleep without listening to sirens all night long


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> you didnt have to watch and see black kids mugging people in the 80s - thats all a generation of residents of hackney saw. Dress it up how you like - it's a fact.


what on earth are you on about, you utter planktonite fossil?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> A massive convoy of riot cops just passed my flat on the way towards Dalston, with flashing lights but no sirens.


normal night in hackney then?


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 9, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what on earth are you on about, you utter planktonite fossil?



yawn - urban denial


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 9, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> normal night in hackney then?


A few armored cars, followed by about 20 vans full of cops in full riot gear, being observed by half a dozen cops stationed in London Fields isn't normal in my experience.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> yawn - urban denial


rubbish, come on, make a statement, say what you think. denial of what? young black men causing trouble? hardly, i've lived amongst this for 20 years but funny enough, i don't see this as particularly driven by any racial characteristics, other than reflective demographics of the local population. stoke newington was saved last night by a mob of turkish blokes. what does that mean?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> A few armored cars, followed by about 20 vans full of cops in full riot gear, being observed by half a dozen cops stationed in London Fields isn't normal in my experience.


ah, you live in the posh bit of hackney...


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 9, 2011)

*' ...the* posh bit...'  You haven't been paying attention if you think Hackney has but one posh bit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> *' ...the* posh bit...' You haven't been paying attention if you think Hackney has but one posh bit.


quite. what about the gentrified part of london fields, de beauvoir town, parts of stoke newington.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> quite. what about the gentrified part of london fields, de beauvoir town, parts of stoke newington.


fuck off with your _"parts of stoke newington"_, all of stoke newington is posh now, according to my estate agent!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck off with your _"parts of stoke newington"_, all of stoke newington is posh now, according to my estate agent!!!


you'd trust an estate agent?


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't forget 'Lauriston Village'.  But pockets of Clapton and Hommerton are headed the same way.  Which is what makes these events interesting.

Oh and I've lived in less gentrified bits of Hackney where convoys like the one that passed under my window would have raised a few eyebrows.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd trust an estate agent?


i've got friends who are estate...actually, no i haven't......


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2011)

whenever anyone says "village" in Hackney, a baby dies a cruel and particularly heartless death at the hands of some hipster fanatic with stupid hair and a single speed fucking bike, arsehole


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> Don't forget 'Lauriston Village'. But pockets of Clapton and Hommerton are headed the same way. Which is what makes these events interesting.
> 
> Oh and I've lived in less gentrified bits of Hackney where convoys like the one that passed under my window would have raised a few eyebrows.



Chatsworth Road is well on the way to gentrification - French Deli, a Creperie, a Coffee Shop, a Juice Bar!! a Sunday Farmer-style market

Upper Clapton however resists all attempts at gentrification


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rubbish, come on, make a statement, say what you think. denial of what? young black men causing trouble? hardly, i've lived amongst this for 20 years but funny enough, i don't see this as particularly driven by any racial characteristics, other than reflective demographics of the local population. stoke newington was saved last night by a mob of turkish blokes. what does that mean?



I've lived in Hackney since 1994, and I've never been mugged, it's a fucking scandal!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

eoin_k said:


> Don't forget 'Lauriston Village'. But pockets of Clapton and Hommerton are headed the same way. Which is what makes these events interesting.
> 
> Oh and I've lived in less gentrified bits of Hackney where convoys like the one that passed under my window would have raised a few eyebrows.



I was walking back from Lower Clapton Rd, passed the looted electrical goods shop on Powerscroft Rd on Monday night, when a guy passed my girlfriend and I on a bike and said "Hackney ain't so pretty now, is it?" in a not-so-friendly way.

What would folk here interpret that to mean?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I saw a guy with a floppy fringe and a cotton bag over his shoulder with 'BBC Blast' on it get mugged near the convenience store, it was almost a lynching. He was surrounded and people were shouting at him to delete photos and it looked like he was frantically pressing buttons on an iPhone or something.



All these amateur photographers with expensive mobiles need to have a bit of a think.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> I was walking back from Lower Clapton Rd, passed the looted electrical goods shop on Powerscroft Rd on Monday night, when a guy passed my girlfriend and I on a bike and said "Hackney ain't so pretty now, is it?" in a not-so-friendly way.
> 
> What would folk here interpret that to mean?



Ooo how about hackney has to be for everyone not just the gentrifiers and if it's not then it gets smashed up and looted.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

I was really baffled and annoyed by the large amount of people walking around over the last few days, alone, with cameras on show/taking pictures and videos. There was a massive lack of common sense and vulnerability to it.

One asked me yesterday where Pembury Estate was...I asked him why...he couldn't answer.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Ooo how about hackney has to be for everyone not just the gentrifiers and if it's not then it gets smashed up and looted.



What makes someone a 'gentrifier'? Can you make that judgement just by looking at someone?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> What would folk here interpret that to mean?



They may well have mistaken you and your GF as someone who has recently moved into the area, one of the 'hip' crowd, wanting to live in the 'edgy' part of London, without a clue.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> They may well have mistaken you and your GF as someone who has recently moved into the area, one of the 'hip' crowd, wanting to live in the 'edgy' part of London, without a clue.


Then they would have been incorrect and, how would they have _ever_ known that just by looking at someone or was he just making a tinsy winsy generalisation based on their colour...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> Then they would have been incorrect and, how would they have _ever_ known that just by looking at us or was he just making a tinsy winsy generalisation based on our colour...



I didn't say they were correct. Yeap, generalisations based on someone's skin colour are ridiculous of course....Shame so many have been treated that way for most of our lives and have started to do it to others.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> They may well have mistaken you and your GF as someone who has recently moved into the area, one of the 'hip' crowd, wanting to live in the 'edgy' part of London, *without a clue*.


What "clue" do you need to live in Hackney anyway or anywhere else for that matter?
If we _had_ just moved into the area, so what? Neither myself or my g/f are homeowners, in fact, I don't even _have_ somewhere to live at the moment as I'm staying between hers and another place.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2011)

You don't know what gentrification or gentrifiers is/are?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you a gentrifier TopCat and if not, why aren't you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> What "clue" do you need to live in Hackney anyway or anywhere else for that matter?
> If we _had_ just moved into the area, so what? Neither myself or my g/f are homeowners, in fact, I don't even _have_ somewhere to live at the moment as I'm staying between hers and another place.



The 'clue' you need to have is to understand the issues that affect the area. This isn't just about being  homeowner, inferring such a thing suggests that only White people own homes in Hackney, which is an ignorant assumption.

Example of the clueless:

A few weeks ago I was walking home along the canal towards home when a group of 'hipsters' up ahead turned to see me coming along...as I approached them, one turned to me and asked 'Are you going to stab us now?' , I was a lone woman with brown skin.

Clueless and offensive, I do not welcome them.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

TopCat said:


> You don't know what gentrification or gentrifiers is/are?


Maybe not, happy to read more about it if you can direct/tell me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

When I lived in Hackney I didn't have a pot to piss in. When I got a pot I moved to Bethnal Green. I'm not gentrifying anywhere.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> The 'clue' you need to have is to understand the issues that affect the area. This isn't just about being homeowner, inferring such a thing suggests that only White people own homes in Hackney, which is an ignorant assumption.
> 
> Example of the clueless:
> 
> ...



*AGAIN?!!!1!! *


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

Many who live in Hackney and have done for many years, do have a pot to piss in, work hard and like where they live. There is no need to move, nor do we want to.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> The 'clue' you need to have is to understand the issues that affect the area. This isn't just about being homeowner, inferring such a thing suggests that only White people own homes in Hackney, which is an ignorant assumption.
> 
> Example of the clueless:
> 
> ...



definitely clueless - deserved to be slapped tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Should clarify that I lost my pot again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> definitely clueless - deserved to be slapped tbh



This is exactly the same as the cashpoint/rugby story


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> I was walking back from Lower Clapton Rd, passed the looted electrical goods shop on Powerscroft Rd on Monday night, when a guy passed my girlfriend and I on a bike and said "Hackney ain't so pretty now, is it?" in a not-so-friendly way.
> 
> What would folk here interpret that to mean?



I quite like that Electrical store, gonna try and give them more business when I need some stuff - have used them in the past...no idea why that guy said it tbh - Powerscroft Rd is quite pretty tbf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> definitely clueless - deserved to be slapped tbh


It's not the first time, another time I approached a cashpoint late at night, alone, feeling vulnerable myself...a very tall guy got out of a cab ahead of me and started his transaction, I stood well back, giving him his space, he turned round and saw me as he was taking his money, he laughed and asked 'So you are going to mug me now?', he was twice my size, had a cab waiting...I was the vulnerable one in the situation.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> This is exactly the same as the cashpoint/rugby story



Fuck off you sniping twat. One involved me being asked if I was going to stab them, another if I was going to mug them. Welcome to my world.

What fucking rugby story?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

2 doors from where I live, there used to be an old Jamaican Guy, Arnold, who'd lived there for about 40 years - his family had moved on, lived there on his own, with his dog. I used to see him everyday, he chatted to everybody who passed by, very friendly with most - although he appeared to have an issue wth stoned hippy types 

he died a couple of years ago, house was converted into flats, they didn't sell, so it was sold again, to an Asian guy who lives on the street - who has rented them all out to hackney hipsters probably at very high rents - I guess that is gentrification


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Fuck off you sniping twat. One involved me being asked if I was going to stab them, another if I was going to mug them. Welcome to my world.
> 
> What fucking rugby story?



Oh, last time he was a 'ruby looking type' or something, afair.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

First example clueless and offensive, second example, just offensive and a cnut.
Did you say or want to say anything in retort in either case?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, last time he was a 'ruby looking type' or something, afair.



Yes...the tall bloke at the cashpoint, massive and twice my height and size. Now, what the fuck do you want apart from sniping at me?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> First example clueless and offensive, second example, just offensive and a cnut.
> Did you say or want to say anything in retort in either case?



I did. Hipsters on the canal got some 'verbal licks'. I told them to fuck off and go back to reading their fucking daily mail. They didn't respond, looked embarrassed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sniping at this cuz I missed the opportunity to do so when you said some crap about community in another thread.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sniping at this cuz I missed the opportunity to do so when you said some crap about community in another thread.



Pathetic.

Bump the thread, make your point, if you have one, I doubt you do. You know fuck all about me and it will be a cold day in hell before I am lectured to by you. You try hard and achieve nothing with this childishness, well done.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I did. Hipsters on the canal got some 'verbal licks'. I told them to fuck off and go back to reading their fucking daily mail. They didn't respond, looked embarrassed.


Good on you. Neither is situation that should have happened in the first place from ignoramuses who opened their mouths to let some crap issue forth and need to be challenged.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, fuck alone knows what thread it was in - something about you choosing your community by who you partied with instead of everyone.


----------



## smokedout (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sniping at this cuz I missed the opportunity to do so when you said some crap about community in another thread.



refreshingly honest


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, fuck alone knows what thread it was in - something about you choosing your community by who you partied with instead of everyone.



It's in the 'Rioting and looting in various parts of London' thread, probably the first 2 pages....there you go, good job I have a clue, you clearly don't!

I don't choose my community, I live in it, run projects in it and will not have it defined by you or anyone else.

Go bump the thread.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

smokedout said:


> refreshingly honest


 ...and full of childish sniping shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

You defined it. 'I just ran a party with my community in it' implying that people you're not chummy with aren't in your community,


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You defined it. 'I just ran a party with my community in it' implying that people you're not chummy with aren't in your community,



Making it up won't help. Bump the thread Stella or fuck off.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> The 'clue' you need to have is to understand the issues that affect the area. This isn't just about being homeowner, inferring such a thing suggests that only White people own homes in Hackney, which is an ignorant assumption.
> 
> Example of the clueless:
> 
> ...


Oh dear. Some people are knobs.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So have you found out what she meant yet?


No, I don't have a clue.

There's was a BBC journalist who's just back from the frontline in Libya who was mugged today, but I can't remember where. Maybe it was him?[/quote]Dunno who he was. I heard later that a BBC journalist had been mugged and had his camera stolen, but while this chap was carrying a cotton shopping bag with BBC Blast on it, he certainly didn't look like someone who'd just come back from the frontline in Libya i.e. someone who'd just come back from the frontline in Libya would almost certainly have been through a formal hostile environment training, and so wouldn't have gone wandering through a riot armed with a cotton bag and pointing an iPhone at looters at close range.

Anyway, yes, there were lots of clueless people wandering around taking photos in the middle of mobs, either individuals or a couple of friends, either hipster looking types riding bikes with wicker baskets on the front and floppy/fancy haircuts or small groups of Europeans who seemed not to have a clue what they were getting into, and several times I stopped and whispered to them that my house mate had almost had his camera knicked earlier, I'd seen someone mugged for a camera phone, and they really ought to be careful.

Here's the hipster take on the riots, from a link that was doing the rounds on Twitter: http://www.stylenoir.co.uk​/blog/index.php/hackney-lo​ndon-riots/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> No, I don't have a clue.


 I thought you worked it out, you learnt by doing... 



> "If you're blessed spot me"



Loosely translated:

'If you are cool/someone I should respect, fist bump me'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I thought you worked it out, you learnt by doing...
> 
> Loosely translated:
> 
> 'If you are cool/someone I should respect, fist bump me'



Thank you for the translation Rutita

*starts practising fist bump*


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 10, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> Maybe not, happy to read more about it if you can direct/tell me.



While, it is fair enough for you to take offence at the comments that were made to you, you seem wilfully naive to what is going on around you. I say that as a graduate who has moved to Hackney in the last 5 years and who enjoys the ‘fruits of gentrification’ (posh coffee, the lido, nice delis etc.).

Gentrification describes the process of ‘urban regeneration’ of working class areas in a manner which acknowledges that this ‘regeneration’ can often be to the detriment of the existing residents who are marginalised and ultimate driven out in many cases to the benefit of wealthier people who move into the neighbourhood.

LCAP have covered this territory:
http://www.lcap.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/hackney_isnt_crap_booklet_reduced_file_size.pdf

You might also want to google Broadway market as well. Here is a film that people made about an anti-gentrification campaign that took place there a couple of years ago:
http://vimeo.com/12992826

I haven’t really checked either of these resources so I’m not sure how well they make their cases.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

I used to work in a very gentrified area, Maida Vale/Bayswater - when the Housing Associations started buying run down properties there in the late 60s - the Rachman era - the area was very ungentrified - so prices were cheap and small housing associations could afford to buy them - as they started to do up these places and enable families to move into them - the streets started to look better, and private buyers realised that these properties were of a decent size and started buying into the area - fast forward 20 odd years - it is a desirable area - but the Housing Association still has a lot of homes - and the owner-occupiers don't like the fact that these families make noise, and pay very low rents for a desirable area - not realising that it was the Housing Association who started the whole regeneration and gentrification of the area in the first place.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 11, 2011)

This just in:

Saturday, August 13 · 1:00pm - 3:00pm

------------------------------

 Location

Gillett Square Dalston to Tottenham Green

------------------------------

This march is called by The North London Assembly, a temporary Assembly

which saw 70 local community activists meet at the North London Community

House on Tuesday 9th August to discuss our reaction to the riots of early

August in Tottenham and Hackney. It includes people from many Turkish and

Kurdish community groups, like Day Mer and Gik Der, and also the Haringay

and Hackney Alliances for Public Services who are all supporting this

march.

We state that this is not us seeking to represent the community but it is

our attempt to try to bring unity to the community in which we live. It is

neither supporting nor condeming the events but seeking the most positive

outcome from them.

This will be a positive and peaceful march with an Assembly at the end for

people to express what they are thinking about recent events

The NLA will be putting out a full statement / demands tomorrow which will

be sent out to all on this list.

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=260822497262285


----------



## albionism (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.freedompress.org.uk/news/2011/08/10/a-north-london-unity-demonstration-13th-august/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 11, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> ...
> 
> Here's the hipster take on the riots, from a link that was doing the rounds on Twitter: http://www.stylenoir.co.uk​/blog/index.php/hackney-lo​ndon-riots/


ewwww


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 11, 2011)

An American view:


----------



## lighterthief (Aug 11, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Here's the hipster take on the riots, from a link that was doing the rounds on Twitter: http://www.stylenoir.co.uk​/blog/index.php/hackney-lo​ndon-riots/


They've spelled Mare Street wrong for starters.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> ewwww



I heard an excitable American Hipster  talking to her friend about being on the 'mean streets' of Hackney...she said something like, 'no way man, I've only just arrived, why do people have to fuck up my holiday?'


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I heard an excitable American Hipster talking to her friend about being on the 'mean streets' of Hackney...she said something like, 'no way man, I've only just arrived, why do people have to fuck up my holiday?'


face meets palm
repeatedly and violently
slap smiley anywhere?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> The 'clue' you need to have is to understand the issues that affect the area. This isn't just about being homeowner, inferring such a thing suggests that only White people own homes in Hackney, which is an ignorant assumption.
> 
> Example of the clueless:
> 
> ...


should have stabbed them. or slashed them.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> should have stabbed them. or slashed them.


Only I don't carry a knife, have never stabbed anyone in my life and feel sick at the thought. Funny that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Only I don't carry a knife, have never stabbed anyone in my life and feel sick at the thought. Funny that.


you could have pushed them in the canal, at least one of them. the thought of stabbing or slashing someone wouldn't often enter my mind unless someone said something like 'are you going to stab us now?' which would be like a red rag to a bull to me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you could have pushed them in the canal, at least one of them. the thought of stabbing or slashing someone wouldn't often enter my mind unless someone said something like 'are you going to stab us now?' which would be like a red rag to a bull to me.



I was shocked tbh, and hurt. I reacted verbally and was polite considering. I lay awake later imagining stuff like pushing them in the canal, as you do  however far more importantly, I thought about what other issues are going to and are now manifesting with the new-wave 'gentrifuckation' or Hackney and other areas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I was shocked tbh, and hurt. I reacted verbally and was polite considering. I lay awake later imagining stuff like pushing them in the canal, as you do  however far more importantly, I thought about what other issues are going to and are now manifesting with the new-wave 'gentrifuckation' or Hackney and other areas.


hopefully a load of the yups down london fields will reconsider their residency of the borough.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 13, 2011)

did anybody go on the demo today?

I saw durutti02 was acting as spokesman on the bbc local news lol


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 13, 2011)

Looked to be a decent number in attendance - forgot it was happening otherwise I'd of been there


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 14, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> did anybody go on the demo today?
> 
> I saw durutti02 was acting as spokesman on the bbc local news lol



Yes, it was good. Probably 2500-3000 turnout? No aggro apart from an amusing incident when the police tried to exercise a stop and search and were swiftly disabused of the wisdom of that course of action.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2011)

my next door neighbour went on the demo - I hadn't heard about it tbh - she said it was well attended.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I did. Hipsters on the canal got some 'verbal licks'. I told them to fuck off and go back to reading their fucking daily mail. They didn't respond, looked embarrassed.


Ha ha!   Good response. Maybe it will have made them think a bit about their ignorance...on the other hand, they may be clueless twats all their lives.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my next door neighbour went on the demo - I hadn't heard about it tbh - she said it was well attended.


It was.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yes, it was good. Probably 2500-3000 turnout? No aggro apart from an amusing incident when the police tried to exercise a stop and search and were swiftly disabused of the wisdom of that course of action.



The chant 'No more stop and search' whilst completely surrounding the cops trying to do that was very effective.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my next door neighbour went on the demo - I hadn't heard about it tbh - she said it was well attended.


lots of trots or so i'm told.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> lots of trots or so i'm told.


I find myself thinking, at least they bothered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I find myself thinking, at least they bothered.


yeh? some of us have other important things to do you know. can't drop everything and shuffle along to a demo at the drop of a hat all the time.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> lots of trots or so i'm told.



There were a fair few SWP/SP etc. But also yer Turkish groups of various persuasions, a fair few anarchists.

And quite a few normal people.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh? some of us have other important things to do you know. can't drop everything and shuffle along to a demo at the drop of a hat all the time.



Erm, I am aware of that and have not attacked anyone for not coming. 

My point was more about 'valuing' those that did. Sometimes I think it's better not to deride the actions of others, when they are doing something worthwhile.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2011)

Write up regarding the event in Clarence Road on Monday:

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2011/08...s-community-holds-tea-party-in-clarence-road/


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 17, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> Looked to be a decent number in attendance - forgot it was happening otherwise I'd of been there


I couldn't due to prior family commitments, but really wanted to go


----------



## manny-p (Aug 17, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I heard an excitable American Hipster talking to her friend about being on the 'mean streets' of Hackney...she said something like, 'no way man, I've only just arrived, why do people have to fuck up my holiday?'


We share a hatred of hipsters.


----------

